# hit me with your best mop



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

After suffering through years of experiments with swiffers and steam mops, I am ready to admit that they all pretty much suck, I am not prepared to spend $120 on a Bissel steam mop and I need a good, plain old stick with something wet and squidgy on the end and a pail full of liquid.









So... what's the best to buy? (or find on craigslist...) I have tile in the kitchen, vinyl in the bathroom, and hardwood in very bad condition elsewhere. It's fir flooring, and it's shrunk over the past 80 years or so so there are cracks between most of the boards and we occasionally get splinters... so whatever mop I end up with needs to be pretty tough so as not to disintegrate on the floor. It needs to be fairly compact as we don't have much storage space, easy to deal with, and do a good job.

Ideas?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't have any rec's but was wondering if you had tried the shark steam mop? Just b/c I keep thinking of picking up one at my Big Lots where they are $55 for remanufactured. Was that one you have already experimented with?


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a microfiber mop that is flat and the cover is removable and washable. It is soooo much faster to mop now!!!!! I got it at a local discount store (scratch & dent kind with food and housewares) for $11, less 30% due to same random sale. I imagine it runs around $20 elsewhere. I do not know the brand name since this store gets a lot of merchandise that has the outer packaging ripped. Some items they tape the packaging back together and some items they just sell as is. This was an as is item. In any case, this item is durable and even telescopes to various lengths. The microfiber cover is far more durable than I was expecting AND it does a good job! I could easily make more covers out of any fabric I wanted and one day I rigged up a regular cloth because I had the cover in the wash. It worked well that way, too.

I don't drag a bucket around. I either use the sink as a bucket or I use a spray bottle to spray as I go. One time I got the cover wet under hot running water, slid it on the mop, then mopped the whole floor, flipping the head over once (cover is two-sided without needing to un-do anything). That is the fastest mopping method I've ever done and makes mopping SOOOO much less of a chore that I have actually been mopping far more frequently since getting this mop.

I don't know the brand, as I stated, but it has a silver telescoping handle with a flat yellow plastic head under the white and blue striped microfiber cover.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I don't have any rec's but was wondering if you had tried the shark steam mop? Just b/c I keep thinking of picking up one at my Big Lots where they are $55 for remanufactured. Was that one you have already experimented with?

Yup, we had a Shark. Well, have - it's languishing in the cupboard, waiting to be taken to the recycling depot. It's a piece of crap. DH took it apart after it stopped working and was horrified by the craptastically flimsy one-way valves in it (which had ceased to be one-way, which is why it wasn't working). I would strongly advise against one, unless you have reason to believe that in the refurbishing process they might have replaced the cheap one-way valves with more robust ones.

Sunnysandiegan - does the microfibre cloth fall off easily? I had one like that - which is sadly missing the middle bit of the handle because it was converted to a toddler mop and now seems to be permanently stuck in that state - but I found the cloth kept falling off. I will look for a better one though; the one I had was a cheap swiffer dealie.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Yup, we had a Shark. Well, have - it's languishing in the cupboard, waiting to be taken to the recycling depot. It's a piece of crap. DH took it apart after it stopped working and was horrified by the craptastically flimsy one-way valves in it (which had ceased to be one-way, which is why it wasn't working). I would strongly advise against one, unless you have reason to believe that in the refurbishing process they might have replaced the cheap one-way valves with more robust ones.


Thank you for your review! I was kinda thinking maybe they fixed it to hold together better during the remanufacture process since I read about similar complaints, but that could be wishful thinking. I'll pass, even at that price.

FWIW, we have a string mop and use ecover floor soap -- and it gets the job done (lots of tiled flooring) but I use the kitchen sink as a mop bucket and I wouldn't say I love the results 100%, or anything.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan* 
I have a microfiber mop that is flat and the cover is removable and washable. It is soooo much faster to mop now!!!!! I got it at a local discount store (scratch & dent kind with food and housewares) for $11, less 30% due to same random sale. I imagine it runs around $20 elsewhere. I do not know the brand name since this store gets a lot of merchandise that has the outer packaging ripped. Some items they tape the packaging back together and some items they just sell as is. This was an as is item. In any case, this item is durable and even telescopes to various lengths. The microfiber cover is far more durable than I was expecting AND it does a good job! I could easily make more covers out of any fabric I wanted and one day I rigged up a regular cloth because I had the cover in the wash. It worked well that way, too.

I don't drag a bucket around. I either use the sink as a bucket or I use a spray bottle to spray as I go. One time I got the cover wet under hot running water, slid it on the mop, then mopped the whole floor, flipping the head over once (cover is two-sided without needing to un-do anything). That is the fastest mopping method I've ever done and makes mopping SOOOO much less of a chore that I have actually been mopping far more frequently since getting this mop.

I don't know the brand, as I stated, but it has a silver telescoping handle with a flat yellow plastic head under the white and blue striped microfiber cover.

I have this mop, without the telescoping handle. And down to the blue and white striped covers. I have an extra cover for the mop part, so I can get both of them wet, then mop using 2 sides of the first cover, change the cover, and mop with the 2 sides of the second. Then, the covers go in the wash.

It's WONDERFUL!!! The best mop I have ever owned.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
I have this mop, without the telescoping handle. And down to the blue and white striped covers. I have an extra cover for the mop part, so I can get both of them wet, then mop using 2 sides of the first cover, change the cover, and mop with the 2 sides of the second. Then, the covers go in the wash.

It's WONDERFUL!!! The best mop I have ever owned.


...and it's called a....? and you buy it at...?


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Mine is an o-cedar mop. I think I got it at Target or Kmart. I can't remember. But probably anywhere they sell mops.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

I actually have two microfiber mops like the ones mentioned above (with the telescoping handle) but unfortunately I do not find them handy at all, I find the sink washing/draining annoying, so I just use it for dry swiping.








Recently I bought a traditional microfiber mop which I use with a bucket and I'm much more satisfied with it, my floors are shining


----------



## karkli (Sep 18, 2009)

I use thick white washcloths on the end of my swiffer mop and carry around a spray bottle of homemade cleaner or diluted store-bought cleanser.

Spray...mop. Spray...mop.

It works for me and is both greener and more frugal than using "refills".


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

No, OP, my microfiber cover does not fall off. It is made well and stays put. The way the yellow flat head is made, it was pretty easy for me to get a flat, ordinary microfiber cloth to stay put, also.

My mop is the same as Betsy posted a link for, except my handle is silver and telescopes. I really like how the mop head is connected to the handle. The connector swivels and flips. I can mop in any space the mop head fits either lengthwise or sideways. It is super easy and FAST to mop the entire downstairs!

We have cork and I just use hot water and the above mop to clean the floor on a regular basis. If there is a sticky spill or gross residue of some kind, I will spot clean with a dishcloth in hot, soapy water and then rinse well and dry with a clean cloth/rag.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gingercat* 
I actually have two microfiber mops like the ones mentioned above (with the telescoping handle) but unfortunately I do not find them handy at all, I find the sink washing/draining annoying, so I just use it for dry swiping.








Recently I bought a traditional microfiber mop which I use with a bucket and I'm much more satisfied with it, my floors are shining









I am glad you found something useful for you!









If you wanted to give your other mops a try, I find it far faster to wet the cover, put it on and mop, then remove it to air-dry and for washing. I air-dry it after washing and leave it with our other rags. So, the cover is only on the mop when it is being used. I don't need to use a bucket or the sink anymore.

That said, I gave my dad one, also. He cleans his tiled kitchen floor with a Scooba (robot that mops). He uses the mop I gave him (same as mine, $11 - no discount this time) to dry "mop" his hardwood floors after or instead of vacuuming. He uses it more often than he vacuums. He spot cleans any sticky messes. However, he lives alone and is not particularly messy.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I like the look of that o-cedar mop; it looks like a more sensible design than the swiffer. I wonder if it's available in Canada anywhere? The only retailer listed we have here is Walmart, but I don't go there... maybe London Drugs or Home Hardware or Rona? Perhaps I should get off my butt and actually go look.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone know if the Bionaire steam mop is any good? After hearing a friend rave about how great a steam mop is, I saw it on sale for $40 and got a raincheck. So I'm really hoping it's good because.... DH used my mop bucket for cleaning his work truck, then ran over my bucket. Of course my mop doesn't fit in a conventional bucket, I hate using the utility sink because it drips across the floor, AND replacement heads are something like $8/each and the last one I bought fell apart before I even finished half the floor the first time! What a waste.
So there's my excuse.

Which means that I now wash my entire floor on my hands and knees with a rag. It's so...old school!









Hence the crossed fingers that this Bionaire one is half decent!

Oh here's a link...
http://www.thane.ca/products/housewa...ay2909a-h20mop


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

I have a Libman mop and it is the best! My cleaning lady did not know about them, thought I was weird for having it, and then used it once and fell in love!

I get mine at Target, they have removable heads and they are machine washable. Love it.

I also have an H2O mop, but it's not as good. I do use wet swiffers on occasion for quick cleanups.


----------



## tightwaderin (Mar 20, 2008)

I love my Shmop! Large, swivel head with washable cotton terry covers. Purchased it online. Like karkli, I use a spray bottle with vinegar, water, and essential oil. Unfortunately, DH loves the Swiffer Wet Jet but I think it leaves the floors feeling sticky.


----------



## carseatqueen (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tightwaderin* 
Unfortunately, DH loves the Swiffer Wet Jet but I think it leaves the floors feeling sticky.

I wish my DH loved the Swiffer Wet Jet.







Incidenatally my grandparents bought one and left it here and while it's nice for the kids to use to help when someone is coming over and there are muddy dog prints on the tile floor, it really is a waste of money. Glad I didn't buy it.

No suggestions on a good mop. I need one. For now my 2 yr old spills water so much that the floor stays clean from cleaning up his messes.


----------



## retro.mama (Feb 7, 2008)

I have one of the mop handles for a string mop, but instead of using the string head, I use an old towel. When one side is dirty, flip the towel. I use a spray bottle of water+cleaner so there is no tempting (to dog and kids) bucket of water, plus I'm not spreading dirty water all over the house, which is a big plus. When I'm finished mopping, towel goes in the wash. I've got all hardwood floors and the microfibre mops got too dirty before the house was clean. I can mop everything with one towel.


----------



## ssantos (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tightwaderin* 
I love my Shmop! Large, swivel head with washable cotton terry covers. Purchased it online. Like karkli, I use a spray bottle with vinegar, water, and essential oil. Unfortunately, DH loves the Swiffer Wet Jet but I think it leaves the floors feeling sticky.

I love my Shmop also. I would recommend your get the 100% cotton dust mop cover called a Sh-Duster - you can get in a pack of three. The cotton Sh-Duster covers will get the grout clean better than the terry covers. You buy the actual mop separately. I got mine here:
http://www.safehomeproducts.com/shp2...er.aspx#cotton

You can dust mop your hardwoods with the cover dry. The mop head is huge so you can get done fast.

For you tile, put your cleaner in a bowl or the sink, put the cover in, squeeze out excess cleaner/water, put the cover on the mop and go. If it gets too dirty, pull out a clean cover to use. No need to wring anything out - the cleaner solution in you sink stays clean.

Throw the covers in your washing machine when done.


----------



## tightwaderin (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssantos* 
I love my Shmop also. I would recommend your get the 100% cotton dust mop cover called a Sh-Duster - you can get in a pack of three. The cotton Sh-Duster covers will get the grout clean better than the terry covers. You buy the actual mop separately. I got mine here:
http://www.safehomeproducts.com/shp2...er.aspx#cotton

You can dust mop your hardwoods with the cover dry. The mop head is huge so you can get done fast.

For you tile, put your cleaner in a bowl or the sink, put the cover in, squeeze out excess cleaner/water, put the cover on the mop and go. If it gets too dirty, pull out a clean cover to use. No need to wring anything out - the cleaner solution in you sink stays clean.

Throw the covers in your washing machine when done.

Thanks for the tip! I'll have to order some for my tile.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

no recs...we just use a plain old rope headed mope with a press to squueze out extra water. it came with the house we live in now.

but DID want to say that I JUST LOVE THIS THREAD TITLE!!!


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

You ladies inspired me to do more research, and I found the end all be all of mop reviews, IMHO. So I went w/ the winner...the Eureka Enviro Steam Mop!!! Which is unavailable at my local Kohls, Target, JC Penneys, Sears, Bed Bath and Beyond, and WalMart, and will take Amazon 1-2 months to deliver. I hope it's worth it, the suspense is killing me.

What I really want/need is someone else to mop the floor, lol.

Here's the link, go to the first review.http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 

but DID want to say that I JUST LOVE THIS THREAD TITLE!!!

































I have an O-Cedar mop. I haven't quite figured out how to use it effectively yet though, so I'm not gonna say anything about its awesomeness or lack thereof.

A few weeks ago I was at an expo and they had this AMAZING mop that looked like the O-Cedar but had a bunch of different covers you could buy, and the microfiber could take crayon off hardwood. I really wish I had bought that mop, or at least written the name down, because it looked AWESOME and maybe would have inspired me to mop more. Darnit.


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

i've had the starfiber mop for nearly 10 years. the cloths velcro on, and then wash/dry. i have 4, and they've held up, still in great shape. cleans well with plain water on my kitchen/bath tile and hardwood. use dry for a dust mop, too.

the head swivels, so you can push/pull keeping the leading edge going if you're sweeping dust, or to get under low clearances, and into narrow spots. swiffer style, but no waste.

i got it at a garden show (the hard sell showman...), but i've seen it at my local ACE hardware, and got two of my cloths there (the original two are fine, but i need more between laundry days).

http://www.amazon.com/Starfiber-Star...pr_product_top


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

O'cedar mops or vileda mops ( they are owned by the same co) with the bucket that has the strainer built into the bucket - not onto the mop handle.
LOVE THEM!


----------



## cjulo5949 (8 mo ago)

I'd recommend these:
Microfiber Mop Pads

Easily attach with velcro, several different options including some with scrubber strips.


----------



## cjgwfcu (4 mo ago)

spughy said:


> After suffering through years of experiments with swiffers and steam mops, I am ready to admit that they all pretty much suck, I am not prepared to spend $120 on a Bissel steam mop and I need a good, plain old stick with something wet and squidgy on the end and a pail full of liquid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


www.sweep-spot.com


----------



## cjgwfcu (4 mo ago)

spughy said:


> After suffering through years of experiments with swiffers and steam mops, I am ready to admit that they all pretty much suck, I am not prepared to spend $120 on a Bissel steam mop and I need a good, plain old stick with something wet and squidgy on the end and a pail full of liquid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


www.sweep-spot.com this device cleans off brooms and micro fiber mops. you can dust all your floors in just a few minutes with nothing to toss out. only runs for 4 seconds per use.


----------

